# Fachkräftemangel im Osten



## lorenz2512 (20 September 2009)

hallo,
da der aufschwung noch nicht bei uns angekommen ist gehe ich jetzt in thüringen arbeiten, hier werden instandhalter mit sps-kenntnissen händeringend gesucht, die krux ist nur der stundenlohn, mit 13€ ist man schon gut drann, ich kenne einen techniker der geht für 11€ los. da bleibt es wohl nicht aus das die fachkräfte auswandern????? sagt mal eure meinung und erfahrungen.


----------



## Rudi (20 September 2009)

11 und 13 Euro sind im Osten schon ein guter Lohn.
Wo ist denn z.B. Fachkräftemangel ?


----------



## marlob (20 September 2009)

Pauschal zu sagen das es am Lohn liegt ist wohl zu einfach. Ausserdem hängst es ja auch noch etwas von der Region ab, wo man wohnt. Mit 13 Euro in Stuttgart oder München zu wohnen ist wohl viel zu wenig. Bei uns in der Gegend könnte man da schon wohl mit leben. Wie es im Osten aussieht weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Pizza (20 September 2009)

*Kann ich nur bestätigen*

Fachkräftemangel im Osten kann ich nur bestätigen.
Auch wir suchen händeringend Instandhalter mit SPS-Kenntnissen (Betriebselektriker, Mechatroniker)
Viele Chefs denken, daß die Leute auf der Straße stehen und nur darauf warten für einen Hungerlohn jede Arbeit anzunehmen.
Weit gefehlt. Die Leute, die uns das Arbeitsamt schickt oder die sich auf Stellenanzeigen bewerben, kannst du größten Teils vergessen.
Im Schnitt fangen die bei uns mit 11,50€ an und geht dann je nach Betriebszugehörigkeit und Leistung auf 13,50€ oder mehr.
Dies beinhaltet jedoch Schichtarbeit mit dementsprechenden Wochenendeinsätzen.
Dies ist dann für regionale Verhältnisse schon ganz gut.

Bisher scheiterte es nie am Stundenlohn, eher daran, daß sich keine qualifizierte Leute finden oder an deren Motivation.

Gute Fachkräfte stehen bereits in Lohn und Brot oder sind schon längst in andere Regionen abgewandert.
Da sich das Lohngefälle auch in Zukunft nicht so schnell ändern wird, bleibt es wohl nicht aus, das gute und flexible Fachkräfte weiterhin in anderen Regionen ihr Glück suchen.


----------



## Ralle (20 September 2009)

Pizza schrieb:


> Bisher scheiterte es nie am Stundenlohn, eher daran, daß sich keine qualifizierte Leute finden oder an deren Motivation.



Wenn man mal 18-27 € als Stundenlohn einsetzt, findet sich ja vielleicht sogar wirklich qualifiziertes und motiviertes Personal. So gesehen liegt es dann vielleicht doch am Stundenlohn.


----------



## Pizza (20 September 2009)

> Wenn man mal 18-27 € als Stundenlohn einsetzt


Dann sollten die 18-27 € aber in der Stellenanzeige mit drinnstehen 

Nee mal ehrlich, zu den Gehaltsverhandlungen kommt es ja meißt erst später.
Da alle Bewerbungen über meinen Tisch laufen, kann ich nur sagen...schlimm, schlimm


----------



## mariob (20 September 2009)

Naja Pizza,
versetze Dich doch einmal in die Lage des Personals: Hat man keine Alternative, macht man auch für diesen Lohn. Was passiert wenn der nächste Arbeitgeber kommt und bietet mehr, das sich das ganze lohnt?
Wenn Du hier was von Schichtarbeit und Wochenendeinsätzen schreibst ist das wenig Geld - Leute mit Programmierkenntnissen können rechnen. Die Rechnung wäre für mich ganz einfach, ich muß im Ernstfall zuhause den Handwerker bezahlen können weil ich selbst durch meine Arbeit nicht verfügbar bin. Und das ist bei solchen Konditionen schon problematisch.
Wobei ich auch der Meinung bin, das Geld nicht der alleinige Motivationsfaktor ist, das Arbeitsumfeld muß stimmen. Auch hier muß man 8 Stunden mal ca. 200 Arbeitstage mal 40 Berufsjahre zusammenrechnen, irgendwie ist dann vom Leben wenig übrig.

So long und sorry,
Mario


----------



## Pizza (20 September 2009)

Mario ich gebe dir Recht.

Ich bin auch nur Angestellter und habe auf die Höhe der Entlohnung leider keinen Einfluss.
Was ich damit sagen wollte, der ewähnte Stundenlohn ist für diese Region hier ganz gut.
Klar daß man davon nie genug haben könnte.

Um auf das Thema zurückzukommen:
Es *droht *kein Abwandern der Fachkräfte, wir sind schon *mittendrin*.


----------



## lorenz2512 (20 September 2009)

hallo,
ich erlebe das genauso wie pizza, ich hoffe das durch den mangel mal die löhne anziehen, es hat kein sinn installateure auf sps und co loszulassen. also das lohngefälle zum westen ist enorm, das sind ca. 5€ unterschied, und im osten ist nix billiger.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 September 2009)

Dieses West-Ost gefälle kann ich sowiso nicht verstehn. Im wesentlichen besteht doch nur der Unterschied bei den Grundstücks bzw. Mietkosten. 
Bei Aldi kostet doch alles dasselbe, warum werden die löhne nicht endlich
angepasst, die Mauer liegt doch jetzt schon lange Genug am Boden.


----------



## GLT (20 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Im wesentlichen besteht doch nur der Unterschied bei den Grundstücks bzw. Mietkosten.


Beträgt bei gleicher Wohnsituation auch nur die Kleinigkeit von 400-600 Euro/kalt wie wir erst vor ein paar Tagen wieder festgestellt haben; von Baugrundstücken reden wir lieber gleich gar nicht.:sm9:

Der Arbeiter erhält den gesetzlichen Mindestlohn u. muß noch froh drüber sein, da im Osten kaum alternative Stellen zur Verfügung stehen. Die Jungen ziehen los, ihr Glück suchen u. die Alten bleiben; je Älter man wird umso weniger Ansprüche in Neubeschaffungen hat man aber - ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## Question_mark (20 September 2009)

Hallo,

da bin ich beim Stöbern im www auf folgendes gestossen, es passt ein bißchen in diesen Fred :

http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/wirtschaft/news/760298/Suedwesten-Deutschlands-hat-die-besten-Zukunftschancen.html 

Um aber mal auf das Ursprungsthema, nämlich dem Fachkräftemangel im Osten, zurückzukommen : Wenn die Unternehmen den Fachkräften ein der Leistung und Qualifikation entsprechendes Gehalt zahlen würden, gäbe es keinen Mangel an Fachkräften...
Und wenn der Fachmann dann von dem Rest des Gehalts nach Steuern auch noch in der Lage ist, den Lebensunterhalt für sich und seine Familie zu bestreiten und vielleicht noch etwas übrig bleibt an Kaufkraft, dann gäbe es tatsächlich diese großmundig versprochenen blühenden Landschaften.  

Aber solange die Politik in Deutschland nur von Banken und Konzernen gemacht wird und Politiker nur Marionetten der globalen Wirtschaft sind, wird das wohl ein ewiger Wunschtraum bleiben.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Homer79 (20 September 2009)

Muss mal sagen...ein sehr schönes Thema für dieses Forum, da es ja nicht nur Deutschlandweit bekannt ist.

Das die "Abwanderung" mit dem Lohn zusammenhängt, dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Viele in meinem Freundeskreis, die Ing. oder vergleichbares sind, arbeiten im "Westen" des Geldes wegen.



> Im wesentlichen besteht doch nur der Unterschied bei den Grundstücks bzw. Mietkosten.



weiß nicht wo das herkommt, aber schau mal in DD oder Radebeul und Umgebung, was da Mietspreise oder Grundstückspreise sind, ist halt wirklich Regional abhängig, hat aber eher weniger mit OST/WEST zu tun.

Mit dem Stundenlohn is halt so ne Sache, in was für ner Firma man arbeitet. Ich kenn viele, die Facharbeiter sind (in ner großen Firma), die genausoviel bekommen, als die Ing. in ner kleinen Firma...versteh ich nicht, is halt aber so.

Wenn ich nicht so an meiner Heimat hängen würde, wäre ich auch schon weg, bei dem was man hier so verdient .... oder halt nicht....


----------



## Question_mark (20 September 2009)

*Weltumrundung der Industrie*

Hallo,



			
				Homer79 schrieb:
			
		

> da es ja nicht nur Deutschlandweit bekannt ist.



Stimmt, das beweist der folgende Artikel :

http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/wirtschaft-und-finanzen/2009/1/31/news-108943311/detail.html

Und das muss man sich mal richtig auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, Billiglohnland ist <> Billiglohnland. Die Gangsterbande reist durch die EU, schöpft Millionen an EU-Subventionen ab, und danach zieht die Räuberkarawane einfach weiter nach Afrika. 

Ich habe nur eine Hoffnung, dass je weiter die Industrie sich in Richtung Osten bewegt (mal jetzt Nokia in Marokko ausgenommen) muss die doch nach einer Weltumrundung wieder bei uns ankommen ??   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## maxi (21 September 2009)

In München verdient eine Fachkraft mit SPS Kentnissen so 3000 Euro brutto. Bei 35h Woche, teils 13. und 14. Monatsgehalt.

Also zum Beispiel ein normaler Instandhalter.

Jedoch sind die Wohnpreise etc. wesentlich höher als im Ostern.
Im Osten kanns ich jeder der wirklich fleissig ist ein Haus bauen. In München kann jeder der eine Bank ausraubt ein Haus bauen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 September 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Jedoch sind die Wohnpreise etc. wesentlich höher als im Ostern.
> Im Osten kanns ich jeder der wirklich fleissig ist ein Haus bauen. In München kann jeder der eine Bank ausraubt ein Haus bauen.



Auch sonst sind die kosten im osten meist niedriger.
ich habe da schon für 10€ vorspeise, hauptgericht und getränk gegessen.
das gibt es in münchen höchstens noch bei MC oder BK oder am Dönerstand


----------



## waldy (21 September 2009)

Hi,
@ Pizza


> Auch wir suchen händeringend Instandhalter mit SPS-Kenntnissen (Betriebselektriker, Mechatroniker)
> Viele Chefs denken, daß die Leute auf der Straße stehen und nur darauf warten für einen Hungerlohn jede Arbeit anzunehmen.


 - hätten Sie dann für mcih auch eine Arbeitsstelel ?
Ich suhce auch  Momental ein Job 

gruß waldy


----------



## clausi (21 September 2009)

*Ost.... nananana*

Im osten zu arbeiten wäre für mich ein "NO GO".......
Ich will nicht ins Mittelalter zurückkehren (ich habe Nichts gegen unere Mitbürger im Ossi-Land) 
Wegen dem Geld.....Ich komme aus dem schööööööööööönrn Rhein/ Gebiet......Bei uns wird nicht nach der Stunden bezahlt sondern pro Monat....
Wir haben halt keine "SPS FACHKRÄFTE" sondern Dipl.-Ing. ´s ...Das macht einiges aus
(bitte kein Thema Dipl.-Ing. vs. Fachkraft anfangen...)


Gruß

Claus


----------



## clausi (21 September 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> @ Pizza
> - hätten Sie dann für mcih auch eine Arbeitsstelel ?
> Ich suhce auch Momental ein Job
> ...


 

Wenn Du einen Baustein programmmieren kannst, findest Du bestimmt was    

Gruß

Claus


----------



## waldy (21 September 2009)

Hi Claus, bis 19.03.2010 muste ich mit meine Weiterbildung Grundlagen sps fertig sein , mindestens danach muss ich eine Bausteinstrucktur vertsehen können.
Wie hoch ist denn dann mein Löhn pro stunde ?
guß waldy


----------



## Homer79 (21 September 2009)

> Ich will nicht ins Mittelalter zurückkehren



...wass auch immer das heissen mag, ich könnt bei solchen Aussagen:  :sm12:




> Wir haben halt keine "SPS FACHKRÄFTE" sondern Dipl.-Ing. ´s ...Das macht einiges aus



...ihr Guten, bei uns gibts ja zum Glück keine Ing. oder ähnliches...wir sind ebend auch nur Hinterweltler und Idioten...

*ROFL*


----------



## clausi (21 September 2009)

> =Homer79;217891
> 
> ...ihr Guten, bei uns gibts ja zum Glück keine Ing. oder ähnliches...wir sind ebend auch nur Hinterweltler und Idioten...
> 
> *ROFL*


 


Das habe ich nicht gesagt 
PS: Fachkraft zu sein heißt lang nicht, dass man schlecht ist.....
Ich will nicht, dass das ganze Forum über mich herfällt 

Noch was.... im ernst... was kann man mit 11 oder 13 Euro/ Stunde anfangen (ca 1800 E pro Monat brutto bei 11 Euro/St)....??



Gruß 
Claus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Ich will nicht, dass das ganze Forum über mich herfällt


 
dann schreib doch nicht so ein Blödsinn



> Im osten zu arbeiten wäre für mich ein "NO GO".......
> Ich will nicht ins Mittelalter zurückkehren (ich habe Nichts gegen unere Mitbürger im Ossi-Land)
> Wegen dem Geld.....Ich komme aus dem schööööööööööönrn Rhein/ Gebiet......Bei uns wird nicht nach der Stunden bezahlt sondern pro Monat....
> Wir haben halt keine "SPS FACHKRÄFTE" sondern Dipl.-Ing. ´s ...Das macht einiges aus
> ...


 
und im Osten gibt es auch keinen Dipl-Ing, wie in Polen... 
aus welchem Loch bist du bloß gekrochen...


----------



## clausi (21 September 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi Claus, bis 19.03.2010 muste ich mit meine Weiterbildung Grundlagen sps fertig sein , mindestens danach muss ich eine Bausteinstrucktur vertsehen können.
> Wie hoch ist denn dann mein Löhn pro stunde ?
> guß waldy


 
Wir zahlen nicht pro Stunde sondern pro Monat...
Da verdient man GUTES GELD 
Außerdem kann ich nicht zusehen , dass man nach dem Studium pro Stunde bezahlt wird....denn lieber direkt am Fließband......



Claus


----------



## clausi (21 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> dann schreib doch nicht so ein Blödsinn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Jetzt mal ganz langsam mein lieber Helmut ....
Dipl.ing gibt es überall......Das mit dem Osten ist eine Einstellungssache....
Ich will nicht hin sogar für 10.000 Euro/ Monat.........Punkt

Claus


----------



## waldy (21 September 2009)

@clausi - 





> denn lieber direkt am Fließband


 - meinst du mich als Striptiseur ?

Und das ist kein Studium , sondern eine Weiterbildung.
Und was bekommt man danahc Normaleweise?
gruß waldy


----------



## OHGN (21 September 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Wir zahlen nicht pro Stunde sondern pro Monat...
> .......


Bei uns nennt man das Gehalt.



clausi schrieb:


> .....
> Ich will nicht hin sogar für 10.000 Euro/ Monat.........Punkt
> 
> Claus


Na dann kann ich ja beruhigt sein.....:s3:
.


----------



## Homer79 (21 September 2009)

> Wir zahlen nicht pro Stunde sondern pro Monat...
> Da verdient man GUTES GELD



Bei uns nennt man das auch gehalt*ROFL*

Aber was hattn das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?



> PS: Fachkraft zu sein heißt lang nicht, dass man schlecht ist.....



Da werden sich einige freuen, das Du so Anerkennend bist...


----------



## Ralle (21 September 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> In München verdient eine Fachkraft mit SPS Kentnissen so 3000 Euro brutto. Bei 35h Woche, teils 13. und 14. Monatsgehalt.
> 
> Also zum Beispiel ein normaler Instandhalter.
> 
> ...




Ja maxi, hier im Osten bekommst du Grundstücke und Häuser hinterhergeschmissen. Frag mich nur, warum nicht alle schon längst hier in ihren fetten schönen Häusern sitzen und es sich gut gehen lassen? 
So ein Dummsinn aber auch, diese Art Diskussion!


----------



## clausi (21 September 2009)

OHGN schrieb:


> Bei uns nennt man das Gehalt.
> 
> .


 
Bei uns heißt es "_Salär_"  

Claus


----------



## Cerberus (21 September 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Bei uns heißt es "_Salär_"
> 
> Claus


 
Und kommt historisch bedingt von "Salz" weil früher die Soldaten mit Salz bezahlt wurden.


----------



## Rudi (21 September 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Im Osten kanns ich jeder der wirklich fleissig ist ein Haus bauen



Ich weis ja nicht woher Du diesen Schwachsinn hast !


----------



## Cerberus (21 September 2009)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht woher Du diesen Schwachsinn hast !


 
Warst wohl nicht fleißig genug! *ROFL*


----------



## Rudi (21 September 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Warst wohl nicht fleißig genug! *ROFL*



Anscheinend nicht


----------



## Homer79 (21 September 2009)

Eigentlich schon schlimm, das fast 20 Jahre danach immer noch das OSSI / WESSI gequatsche vorhanden ist. Wird sicherlich auch immer so bleiben.

Möcht nur mal wissen, wie einige Bürger aus den alten Bundesländern darauf kommen, das bei uns alles billiger wäre und wir noch im Mittelalter leben? 

Hab jetzt aber auch schon einen eigenen Rechner zu Hause und meinen Wartburg gegen nen BMW getauscht *ROFL*

Naja, eigentlich auch egal...man siehts ja hier, das sich auch einige Ossis mit Steuerungen und ähnlichem ausskennen...
Nicht das das hier noch ausartet und es dann ein Ossi / Wessi SPS Forum gibt


----------



## Ralle (21 September 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> Nicht das das hier noch ausartet und es dann ein Ossi / Wessi SPS Forum gibt



Nö, ich bin der Quoten-Ossi bei den Mods. *ROFL*


----------



## Homer79 (21 September 2009)

Stimmt...


----------



## MW (21 September 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Im osten zu arbeiten wäre für mich ein "NO GO".......
> Ich will nicht ins Mittelalter zurückkehren (ich habe Nichts gegen unere Mitbürger im Ossi-Land)
> Wegen dem Geld.....Ich komme aus dem schööööööööööönrn Rhein/ Gebiet......Bei uns wird nicht nach der Stunden bezahlt sondern pro Monat....
> Wir haben halt keine "SPS FACHKRÄFTE" sondern Dipl.-Ing. ´s ...Das macht einiges aus





clausi schrieb:


> Noch was.... im ernst... was kann man mit 11 oder 13 Euro/ Stunde anfangen (ca 1800 E pro Monat brutto bei 11 Euro/St)....??





clausi schrieb:


> Außerdem kann ich nicht zusehen , dass man nach dem Studium pro Stunde bezahlt wird....denn lieber direkt am Fließband......



Also solchen Schwachsinn hab ich ja lange nicht mehr gehört, ich muss mich da wirklich fragen, wo du lebst !!!. Ich würd dir mal empfehlen, dass du mal drüber nachdenkst was du hier fürn Bockmist zusammenschreibst !



clausi schrieb:


> Noch was.... im ernst... was kann man mit 11 oder 13 Euro/ Stunde anfangen (ca 1800 E pro Monat brutto bei 11 Euro/St)....??



Wir können uns gern mal treffen, dann zeig ich dir wie man damit leben kann. :twisted:  Allerdings solltest du dann etwas mehr auf deine Wortwahl achten.


----------



## hausenm (21 September 2009)

Mahlzeit aus Saudi,
ich denke nicht nur der Lohn spielt schon *eine* Rolle, auch die Möglichkeit meine, spärliche Freizeit, zu gestalten. Ich bekpomme auch iim westen Wohnungen für 500€ 50 qm (aber die sind dann am Arsch der Welt) kein Kino, kein Theater und so weiter. Was hilft mir dann eine billige Wohnung nichts. In Dresden und Leibzig sind fast die gleichen Mieten wie im "Westen".
Gute Leute sind nicht lange ohne Job, die finden schnell was adäquates und da spielt halt das Geld auch eine Rolle.
Wir alle haben nur unsere Arbeitskraft zu verkaufen und das soll so gut wie möglich geschehen.
Ich habe den Leitspruch für 4t€ bekommst du Arbeit , welche 4t€ wert ist. Für 2000 gilt dann das gleiche. Und mal ehrlich Freunde, wer bei der Bezahlung knausert, der knausert auch bei ev. Zulagen.
So long und Aleikum a salam (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## OHGN (21 September 2009)

@MW
Nicht aufregen, unser *clausi* legt es doch sicher nur darauf an, mit anachronistischen Argumenten noch anachronistischere Diskussionen hervorrufen zu wollen.
So dumm kann nämlich keiner sein, als dass er wirklich von dem überzeugt wäre was er z.B. hier so alles schreibt. *ROFL*
.


----------



## Question_mark (21 September 2009)

*Salami oder sowas*

Hallo,



			
				hausenm schrieb:
			
		

> Aleikum a salam (oder so ähnlich)



Meinst Du etwas Basilikum auf Salami oder so ähnlich 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 September 2009)

hallo,
aus meiner erfahrung sind die preise bei den grossen ketten (aldi, netto, rewe) total gleich, mieten sind auch nicht günstiger, manchmal ist ein fleischer oder friseur günstiger, gibt es im westen auch.
die kollegen sind nett, und sie bekommen schulungen, sind sehr gut ausgestattet mit field pg's und software, alles in allem eine runde sache da die arbeit spass macht, nur der lohn stimmt nicht.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 September 2009)

sind sie jetzt gut ausgestattet oder haben sie field pgs?


----------



## clausi (22 September 2009)

MW schrieb:


> Also solchen Schwachsinn hab ich ja lange nicht mehr gehört, ich muss mich da wirklich fragen, wo du lebst !!!. Ich würd dir mal empfehlen, dass du mal drüber nachdenkst was du hier fürn Bockmist zusammenschreibst !
> 
> 
> 
> Wir können uns gern mal treffen, dann zeig ich dir wie man damit leben kann. :twisted: Allerdings solltest du dann etwas mehr auf deine Wortwahl achten.


 

Immer locker bleiben....
Ich lebe hier im Westen der BRD

Für 2000/ Monat Brutto würde ich nicht aufstehen....
Das macht ca  *1.309,52 € ......Netto (bei einem single)*
*Für eie Hausrate  muss ich ca 1000.-/ Monat  bezahlen....*
*Was bleibt mir wenn ich von 2000/Monat ausgehen würde  überig????????*
*Andere Kosten: Auto (ca 450/ Monat...)*
*Essen??*
*Denn muss ich aushungern......*

*Was du redest ist eine Frechheit...*
**Kopf schüteln**
*Ps: jeder bekommt, was er verdient hat....*
*      Dafür gibt es Ingenieure, Facharbeiter, Tagslöhner.....*
*Schau mal hier rein *

http://www.techniker-forum.de/berufsleben-und-gehalt-37/umfrage-jahresgehalt-8955.html

Da siehst Du was andere verdienen....
Die 2000 Euro kannst Du denn in die tonne kloppen   


*Claus*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2009)

claus, es ist ja schön dass du so viel verdienst, es sei dir gegönnt, aber
es interessiert niemanden. Es war nicht Thema dieses Threads.
Du als schöner Westdeutscher Blonder Junge mit blauen Augen hast doch bestimmt 
Etwas Wichtigeres zu tun, als hier auszubreiten was für ein toller Hecht
Du bist…oder?

Ich lebe auch im Westen der BRD und finde deine Ansichten einfach schrecklich!


----------



## Homer79 (22 September 2009)

Besser hätte man es nicht ausdrücken können


----------



## Cerberus (22 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Du als schöner Westdeutscher Blonder Junge mit blauen Augen


 
Du hast ja mit deinem Post recht. Aber sowas geht unter jede Gürtellinie. :???:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> claus, es ist ja schön dass du so viel verdienst, es sei dir gegönnt, aber
> es interessiert niemanden. Es war nicht Thema dieses Threads.
> Du als schöner Westdeutscher Blonder Junge mit blauen Augen hast doch bestimmt
> Etwas Wichtigeres zu tun, als hier auszubreiten was für ein toller Hecht
> ...



Ach Helmut... reg dich doch nicht immer so auf.. Schreib lieber was in den Streichelzoo


----------



## bike (22 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Du als schöner Westdeutscher Blonder Junge mit blauen Augen hast doch bestimmt
> Etwas Wichtigeres zu tun, als hier auszubreiten was für ein toller Hecht
> Du bist…oder?
> 
> Ich lebe auch im Westen der BRD und finde deine Ansichten einfach schrecklich!



Diesem Statement kann und muss  ich mich zu 100% anschliessen.
Ich bin auch aus und arbeite in dem Westen, doch wenn ich so etwas lese denke ich über eine Auswanderung nach.


bike


----------



## UniMog (22 September 2009)

Ich glaube Ihr habt alle kaum Arbeit um über so eine scheiße hier zu streiten / schreiben.

Ost oder West........ 
Ich bin froh das wir wieder zusammen sind ...ein Volk und viele schlaue Köpfe in Ost und West.
Wir können nicht alle Ing. oder Prof. sein und das ist auch gut so......

Und jetzt laßt es gut sein......

Danke


----------



## clausi (22 September 2009)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ich glaube Ihr habt alle kaum Arbeit um über so eine scheiße hier zu streiten / schreiben.
> 
> Ost oder West........
> Ich bin froh das wir wieder zusammen sind ...ein Volk und viele schlaue Köpfe in Ost und West.
> ...


 
*ROFL**ROFL*
zusammen sein......
Das geht mir am ar.. vorbei 
Ich hasse diese Art vom Patriotismus.....
Was mich hier richtig kotzt, man wird voll gelabert wenn man tatsachen auf den Tisch legt.....Typisch...

Claus


----------



## Question_mark (22 September 2009)

*Ist wieder Vollmond, oder was will der wieder hier ablassen ??*

Hallo,



			
				clausi schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich hier richtig kotzt, man wird voll gelabert wenn man tatsachen auf den Tisch legt



Rede einfach mal mit Deinem Psychiater über Deine Probleme, aber labere uns hier im Forum keine Klinke an den Sack ...   :sb6:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (22 September 2009)

*Facharbeiter im Osten*

Hallo,

um dann nochmal auf das Ursprungsthema zurückzukommen, also dem Fachkräftemangel im Osten :

Die folgende Betrachtung meiner Sichtweise unterscheidet nicht im geringsten zwischen Timbuktu, USA, BRD und der ehemals sowjetisch besetzten Zone.

Das Gehalt ist nicht der dominierende Faktor. Es muss ein gewisses Umfeld vorhanden sein, in Bezug auf soziale, familiäre und berufliche Kontakte. Sowie Möglichkeiten, am kulturellen Leben (aktiv oder passiv) teilnehmen zu können.
Und jetzt kommt der Teufelskreis, dazu gehört ein der beruflichen Leistung angemessenes Gehalt 

Wenn das dann im Osten so stimmt, kann man da auch bestimmt ganz zufrieden leben und wirken, warum nicht ?

Und wenn ein Instandhalter durch sein Wirken und seine Fähigkeiten nur einmal im Monat einen längeren Produktionsausfall verhindern oder verkürzen kann, hat er sich meistens schon bezahlt gemacht. (das wird der Cheffe dem Mitarbeiter aber niemals erzählen ). 

Was mich nur irgendwie gewaltig stört, ist immer noch diese Unterteilung in Ost- und Westdeutschland....

Ich persönlich sehe das eher als rein geographische Zuordnung, aber ganz ehrlich : mir ist bis heute noch keine bessere Begrifflichkeit eingefallen.

Das mag aber daran liegen, dass die Presse, Radio und Fernsehen da auch noch nicht besseres gefunden haben.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 September 2009)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ich glaube Ihr habt alle kaum Arbeit um über so eine scheiße hier zu streiten / schreiben.



Ein Troll will gefüttert werden.



clausi schrieb:


> Was mich hier richtig kotzt, man wird voll gelabert wenn man tatsachen auf den Tisch legt.....Typisch...



Dein persönliche Meinung in Ehren, aber Tatsachen (belegbare Fakten) 
habe ich von Dir kaum gelesen.



Question_mark schrieb:


> Das Gehalt ist nicht der dominierende Faktor. Es muss ein gewisses Umfeld vorhanden sein, in Bezug auf soziale, familiäre und berufliche Kontakte. Sowie Möglichkeiten, am kulturellen Leben (aktiv oder passiv) teilnehmen zu können.



*ACK*

Zum Thema:

Es gibt wird immer irgend eine Art von Gefälle geben. Das liegt z. B. an
alten Strukturen, die sich nur langsam ändern oder schlicht an Angebot 
und Nachfrage.


----------



## clausi (23 September 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Einfach niveaulos 

Claus


----------



## Homer79 (23 September 2009)

> Einfach niveaulos



was isn das dann bitte, was du von dir lässt?


----------



## cindy (23 September 2009)

Hallo zum Thema Fachkräfte Mangel im Osten kann ich nur sagen ich bin selbst im Osten groß geworden habe hier studiert und bin jetzt fertig. 

Da es in meiner Heimat eher spärlich mit Arbeit aussieht werde ich mich in den alten Bundesländern nach Arbeit umsehen. 
Denn wenn schon die Heimat verlassen dann auch dahin wo es eine angemessene Bezahlung bzw. Arbeit gibt. 

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand noch Firmen die die Fachkräfte suchen also ich bin B. Eng. Elektrotechnik (Industriesteuerungen)


----------



## Ralle (23 September 2009)

cindy schrieb:


> also ich bin B. Eng. Elektrotechnik (Industriesteuerungen)



Nur mal aus Neugierde, was ist das genau?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 September 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Nur mal aus Neugierde, was ist das genau?



B. Ing. = Bachelor of Engineering


----------



## Ralle (23 September 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> B. Ing. = Bachelor of Engineering



Ah danke, das hab ich bisher verdrängt, daß unsere deutschen Superpolitiker den weltweit anerkannten und geachteten Abschluß Dipl.Ing. zu Gunsten vom Bachelor und Master abgeschafft haben, bzw. es noch zur Gänze tun werden. Deutschland wird wirklich immer Ärmer! Das ist keine Wertung gegen die neuen Abschlüsse, das muß die Zeit erst noch zeigen.

PS: Aber wenn ich bedenke, das clausi u.U. Ing. sein könnte, dann leg ich meinen Dipl-Ing. vielleicht doch mal eben ab.  Da kann man mal sehen, daß wirkliche Bildung letztlich nicht unbedingt mit Titeln zu tun hat.


----------



## hausenm (23 September 2009)

Nun mir ist ein GUTER Meister oder Techniker lieber als ein schlechter ING.
Das mit der Kohle sehe ich irgendwie als "Potenzverlängerung". Ich habe viel verdient und auch mal wenig so ist das nunmal.


----------



## cindy (23 September 2009)

Ja Dipl.Ing. hätte mir auch besser gefallen nur leider hatte ich die Wahl dazu nicht mehr. Es wird noch eine weile vergehen bis der Bachelor sich etabliert oder auch nicht. Und man nicht mehr für den "Typ" oder die "Tussi" mit der Rose ist gehalten wird ...


----------



## clausi (23 September 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Aber wenn ich bedenke, das clausi u.U. Ing. sein könnte, dann leg ich meinen Dipl-Ing. vielleicht doch mal eben ab.  Da kann man mal sehen, daß wirkliche Bildung letztlich nicht unbedingt mit Titeln zu tun hat.


 

Ach Ralliiii Kaliii...... was redest Du auch für schwachsinn...

Claus


----------



## Ralle (23 September 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Ach Ralliiii Kaliii...... was redest Du auch für schwachsinn...
> 
> Claus



Das verfängt hier nicht, ich glaube kaum, daß irgend jemand hier Sympathie für dich empfindet. Und über verbalen Attacken von hohlen Dummschwätzern stehe ich meilenweit, das haben schon ganz Andere erfahren dürfen.

PS: Läßt man dich wirklich an Chemieanlagen???? Unvorstellbar sowas.


----------



## hausenm (23 September 2009)

Ich denke der Titel ist niicht so entscheident (siehe oben). Wichtig ist das Können und wenn ich hier einiges von Ing's lese wird mir Angst.


----------



## clausi (23 September 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> .
> 
> PS: Läßt man dich wirklich an Chemieanlagen???? Unvorstellbar sowas.


 
Klarooo....
Wieso ist das für Dich unvorstellbar...?


Claus


----------



## sps-concept (23 September 2009)

*Chemieanlagen*

@clausi
Und immer schön aufpassen wenn du vor nem Säurebehälter stehst dass kein Ossi hinter dir steht, der das gelesen hat was du hier abgelassen hast. Ansonsten gibt es ein gelöstes Problem!

André


----------



## Cerberus (23 September 2009)

sps-concept schrieb:


> @clausi
> Und immer schön aufpassen wenn du vor nem Säurebehälter stehst dass kein Ossi hinter dir steht, der das gelesen hat was du hier abgelassen hast. Ansonsten gibt es ein gelöstes Problem!
> 
> André


 
Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als ein gelöstes Problem!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 September 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ah danke, das hab ich bisher verdrängt, daß unsere deutschen Superpolitiker den weltweit anerkannten und geachteten Abschluß Dipl.Ing. zu Gunsten vom Bachelor und Master abgeschafft haben, bzw. es noch zur Gänze tun werden. Deutschland wird wirklich immer Ärmer! Das ist keine Wertung gegen die neuen Abschlüsse, das muß die Zeit erst noch zeigen.



Da werden wir uns schon daran gewöhnen, vielleicht hat dann auch die 
in manchen Köpfen vorhandene Drei-Klassen-Ingenieursgesellschaft 
Uni/FH/BA ausgedient. 



hausenm schrieb:


> Ich denke der Titel ist niicht so entscheident (siehe oben). Wichtig ist das Können und wenn ich hier einiges von Ing's lese wird mir Angst.



Ist doch schön, wenn man einen Kollegen hat, der sich zwar nicht
über die Fachkenntnisse der Kollegen aufregt, sondern über deren
*Visitenkarte*. 

Nicht nur das Können ist wichtig, sondern auch ein Mindestmaß an 
Sozialkompetenz. Da scheint es an technischen Fakultäten durchaus
Optimierungsmöglichkeiten zu geben.


----------



## hausenm (23 September 2009)

Hallo Meister Bäuerle,
nun wenn ein Individuum ein gewisses maß an Erfahrung und damit auch Können besitzt, gehe ich davon aus es ist eine soziopolitische Person. Da dieser Tatbestand ein hohes maß an Sozialkompetenz vorraussetzt stimme ich mit dir/ Ihnen überein *ACK*. Hängt natürlich von den allgemein wissenschatliche Studienschwerpunkten ab


----------



## maxi (23 September 2009)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Auch sonst sind die kosten im osten meist niedriger.
> ich habe da schon für 10€ vorspeise, hauptgericht und getränk gegessen.
> das gibt es in münchen höchstens noch bei MC oder BK oder am Dönerstand


 
Ist gar nicht gesagt,
Also Wiener Schnitzel mit Kartoffelsalat oder Pommes und Salat bekommst du in München oft für 10-12 Euro in einen Mittelklasserestaurant.
So günstig bekommt man die nur in Oberbayern und Österreich.
Letztens im Traders habe ich für ein super Essen (Sternerestaurant), Rindfleisch mit Gemüse udn Nudeln (Richtig grosse Portion) nur 17 Euro bezahlt. 

Wenn ich in Deutschalnd unterwegs bin fällt mir halt oft auf das viele Restaurants wollen, auch gesalzene Preise haben, aber nicht können.
Also teuer schlechtes Essen verkaufen.
In München gibt es meist überall sehr gutes Essen zu einen angemessenen Preis.

Aber ansonsten ist ALLES schweine teuer!

Hier in BW, wo ich jetzt bin, ist es schön. Gute Löhne, niedrige Preise.


----------



## com (23 September 2009)

hausenm schrieb:


> Ich denke der Titel ist niicht so entscheident (siehe oben). Wichtig ist das Können und wenn ich hier einiges von Ing's lese wird mir Angst.



Hallo,

du hast recht. Eine Sache noch:
Können = was? Für mich ist ein schnelles Einsteigen in die "Firmenpolitik"/Projekte unter Können zu verstehen. Es gibt heutzutage viele Ings, die z.b. etwas (nicht viel anders) machen, als sie studierten. Z.B. ein Elektrotechnik Ing. ist auch als ein Programmierer einsetzbar usw. Es ist einfach super wichtig, in kurzer Zeit sich in das Betriebsklima einzutauchen und mitzumachen.


Gruß
com


----------



## Question_mark (23 September 2009)

*Mal Bedenken anmelde*

Hallo,



			
				com schrieb:
			
		

> in kurzer Zeit sich in das Betriebsklima einzutauchen und mitzumachen.


Wenn es Dir dann reicht, nur mitzumachen und mitzulaufen ...

War jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber nur Mitmachen ist nicht mein Ding.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## com (24 September 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Wenn es Dir dann reicht, nur mitzumachen und mitzulaufen ...
> ...




Hi,

ist ok, hehe.

In kurzer Zeit mitlaufen wär doch optimal, danach (wenn die kurze Zeit vorbeit ist  ) kannst ja grosse Berge bewegen 

Gruß
com


----------



## clausi (24 September 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Wenn es Dir dann reicht, nur mitzumachen und mitzulaufen ...
> ...


 
Am Anfang muss man sich anpassen (Firmenstandard..)
Wenn Du es nicht mitmachen willst.... #sollst Du die eigene Fa. gründen....
Achsoo..... ich habe vergessen Du bist der GURU (der Sprüche )


Claus


----------



## Question_mark (24 September 2009)

*....*

Hallo,



			
				clausi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du es nicht mitmachen willst.... #sollst Du die eigene Fa. gründen....



You made my day  *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark

PS : Heisst wohl ungefähr so etwa : Du bist die Made des Tages *ROFL*


----------



## Question_mark (24 September 2009)

*Gleitmittel*

Hallo,



			
				com schrieb:
			
		

> In kurzer Zeit mitlaufen wär doch optimal, danach (wenn die kurze Zeit vorbeit ist  ) kannst ja grosse Berge bewegen



Na klar, auf der Schleimspur rutschen die Berge viel besser 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

